# Taming after 2 years!



## Dhaval (May 30, 2014)

I've got two budgies, Luv and Baby. I got Luv 2 years ago and Baby 1 year ago. I wanted to tame them but couldn't do so because of my college and classes. But now I am done with them and have lots of free time. I just wanted tips so that I tame them and they form a strong bond with me


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

you can try to feed them from your hand inside the cage (I am assuming they are used to your voice and presence at this point) as a start. Spray millet could be a good option, most budgies really like spray millet. Feeding from your hand, they can gain trust and don't see your hand as a threat  I suggest you play music to them and talk to them it helps them relax.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings i agree with island as well.millet seeds are a great way to help in the bonding process.along with spending time with each 1,chatting and etc.I wish you well,be sure to check out on our clicker training techniques and other helpful tips in our stickies.blessings and keep us posted.good luck.in time I think you'll have a good relationship with your budgies.:albino::green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Dhaval!

It certainly is possible to build a strong bond with both of them, but working one-on-one with them will likely be most effective and you'll have to have a lot of patience 

Starting slow, as if they were new budgies, will help them to learn to relax around your hand in the cage, etc.

You can check out some of these threads for similar suggestions that may help: 
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/348658-taming-1-year-olds.html
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/345882-can-pair-ever-love-person.html
Taming and Bonding

If you have any questions after reading through those links, please do ask!

Best of luck and I hope that helps :fingerx:


----------



## Dhaval (May 30, 2014)

Thank you StarlingWings for those links. i am planning to separate them and tame the more friendly one. But theres a problem... i will be taming them in the bedroom so i will remove Baby(more friendly one) from the main cage and transfer him to the spare one, leaving Luv(less friendly one) in the living room, alone. is that ok? my bedroom has place only for one cage. will they be depressed? both these guys have been together for a year now. none of them have ever been out of the cage...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

No, don't worry, an time away from each other is just fine  That's a great plan to move them to another room so they are not distracted with one another and bond with you more one-on-one. :thumbsup: 

In time they will learn the new routine and will settle down if they initially seem upset when you separate them.


----------

